# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  how to download? OwnedCore Public OW 1.0 - Aimbot??

## junjun776

plz 

i wish try..

----------


## biometrico

> plz 
> 
> i wish try..


This is my script. I'm happy if you search for this  :Smile: 

_How to use:_*
-Extract zip archive (password is: 544)
-Open .ahk file (need autohotkey installed) or
-Run .exe program.
-Select the key for aimlock activate
-Set the game in "windowed no bordless"
-Press F1 or F2 (depends on your screen Resolution)
-Press Alt key 2 times
-If you listen Beep sound your aimbot is ready and active*

OwnedCore Public OW 1.0.zip

----------


## TheLordJesusHimself

> This is my script. I'm happy if you search for this 
> 
> _How to use:_*
> -Extract zip archive (password is: 544)
> -Open .ahk file (need autohotkey installed) or
> -Run .exe program.
> -Select the key for aimlock activate
> -Set the game in "windowed no bordless"
> -Press F1 or F2 (depends on your screen Resolution)
> ...


erm, whos? lol

----------


## biometrico

> erm, whos? lol


lol i posted on forum. In the guid is writed you made the source  :Big Grin:

----------


## junjun776

thanks!!

very kind

----------


## FiTTeRBoy91

sorry, Delete this post

----------


## LarssLol

everything just all set, and i can hear the beep sound after pressing Alt for 2 times. But that aimbot didn't work, nothing happened then...

----------


## pilipino93

> everything just all set, and i can hear the beep sound after pressing Alt for 2 times. But that aimbot didn't work, nothing happened then...


It's over a year old post, why would you even bother trying lol >o<

----------

